# Homeless People's Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Have you ever noticed how cool, calm and well adjusted these dogs tend to be?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I have indeed 
I have thought about it quite often.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes!! I used to work in downtown San Diego, and there is a huge population of homeless there. Their dogs all seemed to be really well behaved. And well fed.

Laura


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's actually pretty impressive. Im certain they have no formal training. 

I think it comes from all sorts of exposure to many kinds of stimulus. 

They always seem so calm walking besides their owner through all types of sidewalk stuff including people and other dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Yes!! I used to work in downtown San Diego, and there is a huge population of homeless there. Their dogs all seemed to be really well behaved. And well fed.
> 
> Laura


I agree.....you see lots of skinny homeless people but not many ribs showing on their dogs.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember a similar thread and would like to find it again,just to see if time has mellowed some folks.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I was on my way to work in Zürich when I came out from the Underground passage at the train station and was witness to a man with a dog trailing him. The man set foot on the rolling escalator (don't know what you call them in English). The dog cast a look at it - probably had never seen it before - but jumped on to it and followed his "Master".

I'm sure I would have taught my pup how to master this - more fool me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't think this just happens.

I would be curious how many dogs the homeless people go through before finding the ones with the calm, follow me temperaments. 

I've also seen many rescue dogs that turn into velcro dogs with their new owners. That would definitely be beneficial in these circumstances.

I doubt much is asked of these dogs other then companionship and possible a bit of protection if the dog has natural abilities. That could be no more then an alert or threat dog.

Regardless, a good dog can be a comforting lifesaver if just for the mind of the homeless "owner".

I think we could all agree on that.


----------



## Ryan Turner (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't think that they really go through dogs until they find one with the calm temperament. More likely the dogs adjust because they are shown compassion and are gravitated towards the kindness that the homeless show them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I wouldn't think this just happens.
> 
> I would be curious how many dogs the homeless people go through before finding the ones with the calm, follow me temperaments.
> 
> ...


 I agree, Bob, the reality is just as all dogs are not suited for all sports or all activities or all types of work, not all dogs would be suited for the stress of living on the streets. I think it's a combination of genetics, a dog savvy owner, and immersion/exposure.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ryan Turner said:


> I don't think that they really go through dogs until they find one with the calm temperament. More likely the dogs adjust because they are shown compassion and are gravitated towards the kindness that the homeless show them.


 
Or food supply


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

this thread topic is very interesting to me...


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I think it's a combination of genetics, a dog savvy owner, and immersion/exposure.


I always watched the homeless with their dogs and a common thread I saw was the matter-of-fact way they treated the dogs. It seemed to me in their case, it was better not to be an overeducated dog owner. No worries about squashing a working dog's drive or hurting a furbaby's feelings. What I saw was "I'm walking this way and you're going with me." Done deal. Savvy in a different way.

I wouldn't say emotionless, but bordering on it. 

Laura


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I always watched the homeless with their dogs and a common thread I saw was the matter-of-fact way they treated the dogs. It seemed to me in their case, it was better not to be an overeducated dog owner. No worries about squashing a working dog's drive or hurting a furbaby's feelings. What I saw was "I'm walking this way and you're going with me." Done deal. Savvy in a different way.
> 
> I wouldn't say emotionless, but bordering on it.
> 
> Laura




I would add consistency in the interaction between dog and human. Without that no one can train a dog with any reliability. 

Also to clarify a comment I made. 

In no way do I mean discard or get rid of dogs when I said "go through".

I suspect that some run off, are killed in traffic, etc.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

I pulled up at a cconvenience store the other night while waiting for my ex to bring my daughter to me. There was an early 20s something girl sitting there with a young pitbull. She was with a seedy looking guy probably in his 30's. I handed a small sack of dogfood to my friend who was with me to give to her. She fed the dog and then came up to the window. I had my dog training clothes on and probably looked on the seedy side as well. She then proceeded to ask what kind of food it was because her dog liked it (Costco Kirkland, nothing special, and more likely because it was hungry/and or does not know when its next meal was coming from). I told her. She went back to eating her ice cream cone. She then came back and asked if we had any "dark" (heroin) for sale. I said no Looked in my car for more food and a Narcotics Anonymous schedule. I had neither. Sad.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i think that animals understand being needed and appreciate being around the one who needs them all the time. that's why it's such a good relationship--they're all they have in the world.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Not all of the dogs are so nice. We have a local homeless man here in the city. If you piss with him his dog will eat you. We end up having to pick up the dog every time the owner is arrested. The officers always get upset with the guy over the dog wanting to eat them. The dog knows us at AC and is cool with us. The local officers are starting to get smart and call AC before they arrest him.


----------



## Joshua McGrotty (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it goes back to the whole migration for food thing. The dogs seem to understand that they are constantly on the move and if I stick with this guy I will find food eventually. I think it goes back to a primitive state.

Sometimes I think we tend to over complicate things with dogs. We focus too much on the minor details like should we feed our dogs raw diets, kibble, veg, how do i house my dog etc.

I'm only 24 so I don't know what dogs were like when my parents were kids but I hear stories of how their dogs would roam the streets with neighbours dogs and be home at the same time every night for dinner and to sleep in the house. Not many of them had 'social' problems the way dogs of today do. I've seen pet dogs in places like Thailand, Cambodia, Mexico and a few more developing countries and its similar. They sleep outside the house on the streets during the day, play with local dogs, learn to avoid traffic then come home to the house/garden at night to eat and sleep in shelter and again, very few 'social' problems.

Fast forward to today, pretty much anyone I know who has a pet dog, it has a social problem whether it be barking at strangers, dog aggression etc. There's something thats changed along the way as the western world has developed thats made this change. Whether its the fact that we are wealthier and spoil our dogs or its the fact we are subject to all these purely positive trainers who treat their dogs like humans and not dogs (the way people used to). I don't know.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

or is it because these people are living cheek to cheek with their dogs and not treating them like an accessory? They go everywhere and are constantly with their human. They are not crated and left behind while the family goes off or left in the backyard when its bedtime. These folks live, eat, and sleep with their dogs.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Joshua McGrotty said:


> I think it goes back to the whole migration for food thing. The dogs seem to understand that they are constantly on the move and if I stick with this guy I will find food eventually. I think it goes back to a primitive state.
> 
> Sometimes I think we tend to over complicate things with dogs. We focus too much on the minor details like should we feed our dogs raw diets, kibble, veg, how do i house my dog etc.
> 
> ...


One big change I've observed is how much more busy and distracted many people are. They can barely tend their own children, never mind their animals. When people lived closer to where they worked (e.g. farms, rural places), people and their dogs spent more time together. Now people are busy and the dogs are put "on hold", and often lack adequate physical exercise and mental stimulation (even if just observing) to suit their breeding or stage of life. People expect dogs and horses to power down like an electronic device, but living things aren't built for that. So if they are left without contact and/or diversions, the weird behaviors arise. The same results would occur in people, if you confined them and gave their mental energies no focus or outlet. 

Your comment about the camp followers "migrating for food" is bang on. Being a free dog, even if living close to traffic and lots of environmental stimulation, may be more risky day-to-day than being an ignored/confined dog, but probably is so much more interesting and fun.

I have seen some happy, well-adjusted pet dogs. Usually these are dogs who spend pretty much all their time with their people (often retirees), so they get a lot of interaction. It probably also depends on genetics somewhat. As people breed for looks, maybe they are losing out on stable, pleasant temperaments.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I've had generally good experiences with homeless people's dogs. They tend to treat those dogs very well. And I think it's the constantly being with their owner that makes them so well adjusted. They can't be locked up in a back yard and forgotten because there is no yard for them to be locked up in. Their are a few that are aggressive but for the most part, calm. If I have some extra reward food, I will usually stop and talk to them, give them my extra reward food. They are a huge source of information as well about the criminal activity in the area they live in. Often times better than the nosey little old lady on the street that knows everything.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Pete Stevens said:


> I've had generally good experiences with homeless people's dogs. They tend to treat those dogs very well. And I think it's the constantly being with their owner that makes them so well adjusted. They can't be locked up in a back yard and forgotten because there is no yard for them to be locked up in. Their are a few that are aggressive but for the most part, calm. If I have some extra reward food, I will usually stop and talk to them, give them my extra reward food. They are a huge source of information as well about the criminal activity in the area they live in. Often times better than the nosey little old lady on the street that knows everything.


I think you are right.

I do not know any homeless people but I think that most of them have lost their trust in the human race. Their trust and love in the dog is something that helps them get through life. The dog just wants to be loved and fed - he doesnt ask any questions, he does not judge.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> I do not know any homeless people but I think that most of them have lost their trust in the human race. Their trust and love in the dog is something that helps them get through life. The dog just wants to be loved and fed - he doesnt ask any questions, he does not judge.




Excellent point!


----------

